# 3G iPhone: twice as fast, half the price



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

As expected, Apple announced their new iPhone today: http://www.apple.com/iphone/


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Unfortunately the plan will be $10 more each month. In a two year contract that's an extra $240 which more then offsets the price drop.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, the real cost of ownership is something like $440.
http://www.macworld.com/article/133872/2008/06/fasternotcheaper.html

I'll like to see how the battery is with the energy-sucking GPS in it. I've heard analysts say that iPhone sales will rocket up, but as Ars Technica said, "One could argue that anticipation of the 3G iPhone reduced demand, except that Apple apparently underestimated demand in the first half of the year." after stating information about iPhone sales this quarter (600,000 sold). There are a few features I'm particularly interested in, those being the App Store, iPhone SDK, and, the elimination of that proprietarily pesky headphone jack. Being able to buy Apps and games from the iPhone itself looks great and that SDK makes it look like it's fun to write apps for the phone. The features like "Core Location" make their many possibilities for apps, and I can't wait to see how they are used.

I heard (I can't remember where) that the iPhone games made people feel sick after a few minutes of playing. Hmmm....


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're right, ferrija - I have GPS on my AT&T tilt and, when in use, kills the battery quickly (maybe two hours?).

By the way, Happy Birthday.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks it's tomorrow, but the icon seems to appear a few days early.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

great! a world release! Australia wont miss out this time


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

sup2a said:


> great! a world release! Australia wont miss out this time


haha!, In my opinion, your not missing out!


----------

